# Arkansas River Flooding



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Here are some photos of the Arkansas River flooding near me. All but the last one were shot with my DJI Spark earlier this week.


----------



## BlackOut (May 24, 2019)

Wow, haven't even heard this on the news. No surprise with all the rainfall. Good pics.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

It's been crazy in NE Oklahoma recently with all the storms and rain. I've never seen anything like it here. Luckily water levels are going down and they are reducing the amount of water coming out of the damns. At its peak I think it was 275,000cfs being released. Hopefully down stream starts to ease up too.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Man, that just looks catastrophic. Terrible. Hope folks had flood insurance. How close is that to you @Ware?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Man that hurts my heart to see folks have to go through this type of thing. Wishing all well and praying for safety!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Man, that just looks catastrophic. Terrible. Hope folks had flood insurance. How close is that to you Ware?


We are not at risk where I live, but the closest flooding to me is about 4 miles away.

Aside from some family farmland being flooded, the biggest impact on us has been travel (various road/bridge closures).


----------

